# fur prices 2012



## poe

So has anyone heared anything about what the fur prices well be this year. Are coyotes going to atleast make us a little bit this year.


----------



## On a call

I have my doubts. Sorry.


----------



## youngdon

I'm sure that catcapper is privvy to the latest on this subject. He must be out after a big cat or is sated from eating all that beaver.


----------



## "JJ"

I think our price is going up!!
I heard they will be going for $7.50 ea for a nice large male!!









We don't have much hope here in NE Texas.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> I'm sure that catcapper is privvy to the latest on this subject. He must be out after a big cat or is sated from eating all that beaver.


No wonder he's taking along time!


----------



## wilded

The most I ever got was in the 70s and I got $30.00 each for a couple of light West Texas High country dogs.


----------



## catcapper

I remember the fur boom in the 70's too Ed--- I was runn'in a line northwest of Cody, WY. and an extra heavy snowball coyote was bring'in $140 to $165.

The word I'm gett'in from fur market traders that I talk to, is Russia and China are gonna keep the market hot this coming season, and probably push some fur prices later in the year.

Ranched fox has started a jump on coyote prices. The expense of rais'in caged critters has sent market buyers over to coyotes since fox is usally a trim product. Ranch raised fox drew $150 to $200 last season---guess what?---Vet traders are gonna be mov'in yote hides this year, and buyers are gonna scarf'em up.

I'm think'in;

XXL western snowball/prairie pelts will push up to $100, but most L, XL are gonna average out at $65 to $70.

Stripebacked northwesterns should hang around $50/$60

Northeasterns with better sections of white bellies could see $30/$40 on well furred hides.

Low grade flat hides aren't worth skin'in---best you'll see on them is $5/$10 bucks if you get lucky.

For you guys/gals that like to play in the water---get those rat traps out there.High priced ranched mink is gonna keep muskrat bring'in in a good buck for better collections. Sell'in on the march auction could bring trappers $6/$9 per on the fuzzy little rodents.


----------



## youngdon

I noticed there isn't any beaver in your report Dave. Will you be puttin any on the pole this winter ?

I know you set that up knowing full well I'd take the bait....


----------



## catcapper

You can bet on it Don.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Will you be puttin any on the pole this winter ?


It sounds so wrong so it can only be right!


----------



## youngdon

catcapper said:


> You can bet on it Don.


 You set 'em and I grab 'em everytime...... you sir are a master baiter......

You now I've been waiting months to use that line.


----------



## catcapper

Quit--- your gonna embarrass Matt.lol.


----------



## Mattuk

catcapper said:


> Quit--- your gonna embarrass Matt.lol.


It'll take a lot more than that!


----------



## youngdon

Oh Please...When I look east i can see the red glow from your cheeks.


----------



## Mattuk

Yeah right, sure you do.


----------



## catcapper

Miss K just read this and said now I'm not allowed to bring anymore beavers home.lol.---see what you guys did.

Its something the way you folks can drift away from a topic. This was poe's post, want'in some info, and you guys get to drift'in off into who knows what zones (but its funny ).

So---


----------



## poe

Haha its alright I got my info. So it sounds like there is a good chance fur prices might be up a little bit this year.


----------



## Mattuk

Sure Dave blame us!


----------



## catcapper

Coyotes are gonna be worth skin'in this year so don't be out there kill'in them before they prime up.

Sounds like heavy cherry red fox are gonna stand pretty strong this season too.

Hey Matt---theres a market for your English fox this march/april. from some of your pics, you could be look'in at $40/$50 for some of those critters with smooth hides. They gotta be prime though.


----------



## Mattuk

catcapper said:


> Hey Matt---theres a market for your English fox this march/april. from some of your pics, you could be look'in at $40/$50 for some of those critters with smooth hides. They gotta be prime though.


Interesting, though what hassle would it be getting them out to one of you guys!?


----------



## hassell

Mattuk said:


> Interesting, though what hassle would it be getting them out to one of you guys!?


 How did I get involved in this conversation !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco

How 'bout these cats, Dave? Someone told me anything east of the Rockies wouldn't bring top dollar. Am I far enough up here to be considered west of the Rockies? lol


----------



## catcapper

catcapper said:


> Coyotes are gonna be worth skin'in this year so don't be out there kill'in them before they prime up.
> 
> Sounds like heavy cherry red fox are gonna stand pretty strong this season too.
> 
> Hey Matt---theres a market for your English fox this march/april. from some of your pics, you could be look'in at $40/$50 for some of those critters with smooth hides. They gotta be prime though.


Matt--- I just sent an email to the NAFA VP up in Canada with a question on the best method to get your furs to the auction. He'll probably get back to me this week.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Dave thats very kind of you! It'll be interesting to see what they have to say.


----------



## catcapper

Chris Miller said:


> How 'bout these cats, Dave? Someone told me anything east of the Rockies wouldn't bring top dollar. Am I far enough up here to be considered west of the Rockies? lol


The cats in this area of Colorado stack up just as good or better than a lot of Uath cats.

From what I've been hear'in, some of the vet. marketers held a few collections of top dollar cats over from last year and are gonna try to run a bit of a slump on bobcat hides at the Jan. sales--- but don't fret---that won't last long.

I got a bit of inside info from the wild side that China manufacturers are gonna turn a trick this year and we'll be pretty much set on good prices for the cats com'in out of this area. Sorry guys---can't let the cat out of the bag just yet (pun intended.lol.) so don't even ask.

I'm gonna hold everything this year for the later sales cause at this time I think I'll get a better dollar, but watch out---the fur market can change in a split second.

Top notch cat averages should start out at around $300/$350 and head up, but time will tell.


----------



## On a call

Well I have my water traps dipped and ready 48 330's,30 120's, 105 110's, 50 # 1's, 24 1.5 coils, and 24 # 2's. I think I might be busy this year in the marsh.

Guess I might miss some deer hunting.


----------



## catcapper

Be sure to check the thickness of the ice this year.lol.


----------



## On a call

I am thinking of using one of those Inflatable Ducky rings.

You know it Dave...I hate getting wet but...hey I guess it is all part of water trapping. Sure wish we lived closer I'd love to run some long lines with you.


----------



## Helmet_S

Man I wish I could get into trapping this year but as luck would have it I can never muster up the cash to get started. We will see what happens. Look encouraging on the prices though.


----------



## wilded

Any predictions on raccoon and grey fox?


----------



## catcapper

Later season raccoon from north central areas should do o.k.,but just like last year, only triple X or better with good color is gonna hit the $30 mark.

Two years ago greys were an item that was nice to finish round'in out a shipp'in sack when Russia had an interest. Grey fox is anybodys guess this time around. Averages of $10/$14 are gonna make some folks grumble---but hey---thats life.

I'm skin'in all I catch in my traps this year just because its the only way to keep'em out of my cat cages.


----------



## On a call

Every year I hear.....beaver are about to rebound. But they never do


----------



## CO204yoter

hey cat can i use you ase a go between for sales of my hides that i get this year since you have the connections i will even cut ya a commission on total sales


----------



## catcapper

Send'em on up---or I can meet ya down by Canon or Penrose. If your board'in them, make sure their fleshed nice and clean and we can move hides with holes no bigger than a quarter.

Nice prime hides, bring nice prime dollars, and I gotta keep my rep. up for runn'in top lot stuff.lol.


----------



## Ruger

Hey Catcapper, I have a trapping permit for an area south and west of the four corners. Planned on setting traps out around the beginning of December. Ya think cats will be prime by then? I trapped years ago with my dad before he passed away when legholds were legal in Cololrado. Trying to remember all he taught me and put it to use. I remember he was a heckuva a cat trapper and provided for his family with the cats during the winter months. Hope I can make him proud.


----------



## catcapper

I think you'll be seeing some early prime and not real good density in the under fur this time of year in that area. The best way to find out is to trap a couple of the wild little critters and check'em out.


----------



## hassell

Just checking out the fur prices this morning, rats are averaging $10, availability is way down, guess not many are trapping them!!


----------



## doollas

I've been hunting coyotes in the midwest since I was a kid (I'm 26 now) but prices never fared enough to really make skinning and driving to a fur dealer worth it, especially the scraggly dogs we get in central IL. Now I'm in NM and from what I have seen on other hunts and in town, coyotes should be easy pickins.

My question is for catcapper...how does a Mountain Coyote differ in price to what you mentioned in your first post? I see you are about 5 hours from me so I'd imagine you are near a lot of them. I'm also going under the assumption that all of the yotes I have seen are mountain. The one that ate my neighbors cat and follows my roommate on her dog walks is big and really healthy...now if I can just get him to come on my lawn and defend myself.


----------



## Mattuk

Welcome to PT doollas.


----------



## Predatorhunter

Welcome to the forum doollas!


----------



## 220swift

Welcome tp PT doollas


----------



## doollas

Thanks for the warm welcome! Really looking forward to taking advantage of southwest hunting opportunities. There was a HUGE fire over the summer that kind of ruined local opportunities for most big game, but should allow for many more yote opportunities.

Any feedback on my question(s)?


----------



## Guest

Mattuk said:


> Thank you Dave thats very kind of you! It'll be interesting to see what they have to say.


 i 2 would be intrested if they come up with a way. been skin and tanning fox fur for a few years now but just for my self


----------

